# Trivia 2/16



## luckytrim (Feb 16, 2019)

trivia 2/16
DID YOU KNOW...
The risk of being killed in a plane crash for the average  American is 1 in
11 million. The risk of being killed in a car accident is 1 in  5,000.

1. What's the more common name for Acetylsalicylic  Acid?
2. Complete this song lyric ; "I don't wanna be your _____  'cause ______ 
play too rough ..."
3. What was the first Sporting event to be filmed  ?
  a. - Baseball
  b. - Football
  c. - Horseracing
  d. - Boxing
4. Judith Sheindlin became famous after she retired from her  career to begin 
a reality TV show in 1996 at the age of 53. What is she better  known as 
professionally?
5. What course is the Masters played on each year  ?
6. What turtle, known for not having a bony shell, is the  largest in the 
world?
7. If you had a caduceus on your office wall, what profession  should I 
assume you are in ?
8. In the Old Testament Book of 1 Samuel, who was identified  as the mother 
of Samuel?
  a. - Ruth
  b. - Esther
  c. - Hannah
  d. - Miriam

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Estelle Getty played 86 year-old Sophia Petrillo on ‘The  Golden Girls’ ...
when the show débuted in 1985, the actress was 52 years  old.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Aspirin
2. Tiger, Tigers
3. - d
4. Judge Judy
5.  Augusta National
6.  Leatherback sea turtle
7. Physician
8. -c

CRAP !!
On the Golden girls series, Estelle was 62 when the show  debuted. a full
year younger than 63 year-old Bea Arthur, who played her  daughter.


----------

